# [GEN] Judge throws book at puppy mill owner - The Gazette (Montreal)



## WDF News (May 3, 2008)

<table border=0 width= valign=top cellpadding=2 cellspacing=7><tr><td valign=top class=j><font style="font-size:85%;font-family:arial,sans-serif"><br><div style="padding-top:0.8em;"><img alt="" height="1" width="1"></div><div class=lh><a href="http://www.google.com/news/url?sa=T&ct=us/1-0&fd=R&url=http://www.canada.com/montrealgazette/news/story.html%3Fid%3D893fe739-d8fe-40cf-a613-c108a5c0f40e&cid=0&ei=0VEhSNWmDozs8wSP3qSqAQ&usg=AFrqEzcygaW5-rMoenqbwZZ4B08089FUGw">Judge throws book at <b>puppy mill</b> owner</a><br><font size=-1><font color=#6f6f6f>The Gazette (Montreal), Canada -</font> <nobr>14 minutes ago</nobr></font><br><font size=-1>He was found guilty on two counts of animal cruelty last November after the <b>puppy mill</b> he was operating in Blainville, north of Laval, was raided in 2005. <b>...</b></font></div></font></td></tr></table>

More...


----------

